# A few from the sketchbook



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Been a while since I've been on here so I thought I'd show you some of my recent sketches. 

Graphite pencil and sanguine pencil.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

I am glad that you are back. Great work as usual.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Just - it's good to be back.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

ooooooooo fabulous artwork lashdown nice to meet you =)


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome back! Wonderful stuff as always!


----------



## Dreaminon (Nov 26, 2016)

Lovely drawings! I especially love the last one.


----------

